
Basecamp/trix: A rich text editor for everyday writing - sandebert
https://github.com/basecamp/trix
======
SkyLinx
I tried to use it with ActionText in my app but it's too limited. I ended up
buying Imperavi Article editor and wow, what a difference. OK, maybe it's not
fair to compare free with paid but still..

------
fariz_
I love how beautiful Trix especially used in Basecamp, but it doesn't support
markdown as well.

I hate wysiwyg style since its not too ergonomics for me

